# Firearm License



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello guys,

I dont know if this is the right section but if its not I do apologize. 

I just got hired from a local Police Department, and I have to take a safety course so that I can be certified to carry a firearm. Is there anybody here who would be able to tell me the process? How long is the course? What do I have to do after the course? How long does it take for the license to be issued. After I get the license, I will be able to carry the firearm only on duty? Where do I have to put it on my way to the Department before my shift? I am sorry they may sound silly questions but I really dont know. Thanks in advance.

Regards,


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Did you get hired as a Police Officer, Reserve or Aux and do you live in Boston?


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

See the Firearm's Licensing Officer at your Local PD...


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Reassuring to know someone somewhere is hiring.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

resqjyw0 answered it for you the best! But beyond that if your issued an LTC you can carry when you want to. The job you got should provide training for you and as resq said,


> See the Firearm's Licensing Officer at your Local PD...


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

I am sorry guys I didnt clarified that. I got hired as an Auxiliary Police Officer, and yes they gave me all the information I needed for the training, but I had those silly questions and I didnt want to bring them in the department. So if somebody could give me some answers would be appreciate it. Thanks again


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

If they hired you kev don't be afraid to ask your questions to the person assigned to answer those questions. Its part of his job and he will know your dept. policies better than we will.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok will do. Thank you SO much!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

I'd LOVEEEEEEEEE to know who was dumb enough to hire you.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

20 bucks say Newburyport PD


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Oh, umm...FYI, the bullets come out the end with the round hole in it.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Harley387 said:


> Oh, umm...FYI, the bullets come out the end with the round hole in it.


:L::L::L::L:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Kevin, You should be asking you department head these questions!!! Not some half ass blog...:beat:


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

HEY! Are we really only half ass? Stbbrn always tells me I'm a full and complete ass!!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

fra444 said:


> HEY! Are we really only half ass? Stbbrn always tells me I'm a full and complete ass!!


No half ass, LOL every once in a while I get good information out this site that I could actually use...

PS this was not directed at anyone who replied to Kevin's question just in general


----------

